

Ways for non-tech founders to build a startup - tbindi
http://www.shoestring.com.au/2013/08/12-ways-for-non-tech-founders-to-build-a-startup/

======
sideproject
We launched our site SideProjectors
([http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)).

It's a market place for side projects (pretty obvious).

An interesting thing we have found so far, is that many of non-technical
people are visiting and checking out what projects have been attempted.

Many of our users are trying to see if they can buy side projects without
having to program from scratch.

Of course there is Flippa, but we launched our site aiming at a lower level
side projects which might have stopped or been "killed" due to varying reasons
(e.g. busy, no time to market) and allow developers to find someone else to
take over.

I wanted to raise it here to let other non-technical people know about it as
another way to explore their startup options!

